# How My Cranberry Tells Me She Is Hungry



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

She will move her food dish to the middle of the floor. She does not move the water bowl.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

That’s great. It doesn’t get easier than that.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------

